# Save a stray from the cold



## Becky1951 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 5, 2023)

Probably have it slightly tilt downward to not let water draining get inside. Cold kitty paws not good.


----------



## Blessed (Jan 5, 2023)

I am an animal lover.  I have dogs as I allergic to cats.  I do not know much about   cats.  I have fed and watered many lost animals.  I guess my question is if  I set up a shelter for any animal with food and water, for dogs or cats. will they see that as a sign of home? I don't want any animal to suffer but I am hesitant to to put out food, don't want to draw rats, possoms or racoons.  How can I/anyone get around that ? If I see a lost pet, dog or cat, I will try to catch them.  I call animal services for a pick up.  That is where I would first check, my dogs are chipped, so they could also find me.  The last little dog I found decided to grag my hand. Not a problem for me. 

 The little thing was just scared, animal services were on the way. The little guy lived a few streets over but had to do to quarantine for a couple of weeks due to my bite.  I still feel bad about the whole thing but I kept the little guy from getting hit by a car.  I don't know how to take care of a cat.  If I provide food and shelter.  Will the cat claim my home as it's home.  A cat, I would have no idea how to catch and keep safe.  I could not bring it into my home as I have 3 dogs that are not cat friendly.  Should I ignore a cat in need?  How to do I handle that?


----------



## Gaer (Jan 5, 2023)

This is the sweetest thread!  How kind of you!
How do you get the kitty to go inside?  
Could you put him inside with taking him in the house and feeding him?


----------



## Blessed (Jan 5, 2023)

Gaer said:


> This is the sweetest thread!  How kind of you!
> How do you get the kitty to go inside?
> Could you put him inside with taking him in the house and feeding him?


Sorry Gaer, it was not a cat but a tiny dog.  I did not bring him in the house, just say in the yard bleeding until animal services came to get him. Again, I do not think he wanted to hurt me, he was just scared.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2023)

Becky1951 said:


> View attachment 260789


Brilliant!


----------

